# FahMon Thread



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't see a thread with such a title or topic, I could be blind though. But I just happened to check for updates today and found there is a new version of FahMon, *2.3.99.1*. If you want to track your PPD without going to a website every few hours, then try this program. Many of you have it, many want to know what it is, where to get it, how to use it, go to the link below there are installers for a few OS's, and some instructions on how to get this program up and running. Overall it's a solid utility that should be on any folder's PC imo. Great way to keep track of performance and WU's.

*http://fahmon.net/download.html*







*-Changelog for FahMon-*



> _v2.3.99.1 (06/04/09) _
> 
> General
> 
> ...



Looks like 2.3.99 and 2.3.99.1 change quite a few things overall, so far I've had no issues with either.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks!!   did not know there was a new version out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, downloaded it a few days ago. I've noticed a few bugs. It will randomly change the file path for a client and/or change the client name to random nonsense. Next time it happens, i'll post a screen shot. Running XP on the rig it's acting up on.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

So far so good on the Vista x64 rig. I did notice in an older build that same bug though a loooong time ago. That was fixed with the version before 2.3.4 that I was running up until today. Odd you had it a few days ago, I did the check for updates a couple days ago and it came up with nothing, maybe he didn't allow the program to detect an update till bugs were fixed or something? Maybe you could re-download, re-install and see if the same issue continues? I'll keep an eye on it too and report back if it happens. Every FahMon screen I post reminds me I need to get the SMP up on my G/F's e8500 lol...that thing is doing absolutely nothing right now! Hell it runs 3.8ghz at 1.23v...it won't go above 40C while folding, or didn't while I had it running!



PS. Buck you want to edit the OP and add some instructions on how to use FahMon? I was gonna add some info, but you're definately more experienced and have a great way of explaining things in fewer words than I can post!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 5, 2009)

Hm I'm still on 2.3.2b


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2009)

1888 point WUs now have Core Names on this new release


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2009)

Well so far Buck I've had no issues with dropping WU's or anything, one thing I do notice is it does take about 20 seconds longer to pickup each F@H client than the older versions and my PPD results have dropped...to a more realistic rate imo. So I'm pretty content with the new FahMon client thus far.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2009)

It happened this morning and affected 2 clients. Fahmon replaces the name on one client and the filepath on the other. Anyone else have this happening?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 7, 2009)

i never try before im go download it


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a newer version out now FahMon 2.3.99.1

Just a heads up..think it has only been released


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks oily, updated OP, added changelog info, using 2.3.99 screenshot because I see no visual difference at all. 2.3.99.1 doesn't add nearly as much to the table as 2.3.99, but none-the-less probably still worth updating to.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2009)

Hopefully they cleared up the bugs.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah you are definately having some interesting issues...I haven't seen anything like that on my rig. Though I'm tracking far fewer clients, and only 1-2 over the network on the G/F's rig so it was easy to deal with and setup. Keep us posted Buck, I hope it fixes your issues!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

EDIT: nevermind I did find it at the and of the GPU client install.


----------

